# Dry Land Pasture in Adobe Dirt



## Welt Ranch (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone had come across any dryland seed that grows in adobe dirt. Web soil survey says its silty clay loam, if that means anything to anybody. We get about 13" of rain a year on average where I'm at. Anyone heard of a grass or dryland mix that would make decent pasture under these conditions? I have quite a bit of adobe land and I want to increase its grazing potential if possible. Thanks for any input.

CW


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CW, Forages that most of us raise are water dependant. You would be better off going by the NRCS office in your county or region and ask those folks. NRCS has many,many programs where they will pay you(substantial amounts) to grow native material or follow a program by their recommendations. Most of these people are real friendly and want to help you succeed. Treat them with respect and they will be all accommodating in trying to help and see that you get into the program that is best for your ranch and wallet. Look into them, it may surprise you. I highly recommend them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Welt Ranch (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, Thanks Mike.


----------

